
Ask HN: Advice for Team Lead - acage
I have been recently promoted to team lead. I have no prior experience handling team.<p>Please guide me on handling team, managing day to day tasks, time management, and handling toxic employees.
======
yanko
Team leader should not work anything but to delegate any upcoming work to team
members and follow up/control it's execution and status In extreme cases he
should be able to get any sloppy/overdue task and execute by himself in
perfect way as showcase for dedication and quality of work and as an example
to others

------
russianator
Rule number one, be honest.

Rule number two, don't wait to have difficult conversations, do it as soon as
something arises.

Rule three, delegate organisation tasks to your team.

I still struggle with time management personally, I'd be interested in others
opinions on this as well.

You will have to balance delivery over care, or going fast over doing top
quality work.

Solicit feedback from your team about how you can help them.

Also, work hard to prevent burnout.

The best way to gain trust is to show you are working for your team and not
for your manager.

And don't ever listen when someone suggests one on one meetings with your team
members could be a waste of time.

